
G.9 Kurzwellensender Atlantik / Soldatensender Calais Daily Transcripts - wglb
https://www.psywar.org/delmer/8310/1001
======
brohee
Context:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soldatensender_Calais](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soldatensender_Calais)

This is quite entertaining.

------
gumby
I wonder if these were written in English and translated or written in German?
Some of the phrasings are odd.

I didn't see any language in italics -- were all these stories made up?

Clicking around the site I found a fascinating interview with some POWs
captured in 1940:
[https://www.psywar.org/content/vonWerra](https://www.psywar.org/content/vonWerra)

~~~
usrusr
> were all these stories made up?

Genuine news seem to only be included in the archive where it was directly
spliced with deception into a single half-truth. There was probably quite a
big haystack of non-fakes that isn't included in the transcripts.

------
nasredin
From the last transcript, March 30, 1944.

>>Landesbauernführer Huber speaking of the potato harvest declared that
although supplies of potatoes were already 15 percent below the amount
required to fulfil the promised ration, and although it might be thought that
German agriculture was attempting the impossible in 1944, faith in the Führer
would bridge every difficulty.

------
jacquesm
Wow. I've been reading a couple of these for the last hour or so. Some of it
is straight from dr. Strangelove, how about this one:

"In order to increase the birth rate, polygamy is advocated in the programme
of the SS-Rassenamt."

[https://www.psywar.org/delmer/8311/1015](https://www.psywar.org/delmer/8311/1015)

As psy-ops come this one must have been a source of inspiration for the people
writing.

It's quite interesting to read this in light of the more recent psy-ops where
for instance in the United States the most outrageous bull-shit is lapped up
for gospel. Apparently this stuff is more effective than you might think.

~~~
vmh1928
There are "believers" on every continent ready to surrender their free will in
exchange for some promise - security, certainty about the world, assurances
they are the master race, etc..

